# FURminator



## zoey2010 (Mar 19, 2010)

I have a question. Is 4 month to young to use a Furminator on my Zoey? At this age what should I use? I do not want to harm her coat.

At this time she is not shedding bad.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfie is 5 months and I used the furminator on him for the first time last week. I can't believe all the fur that came off of him! He looks great too.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

She is getting so pretty!


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

No I don't think it's too early. But before you do... take it and run it down your bare arm or leg. Just so you see how it feels. It's VERY easy to press hard on those things thinking it will get more hair off BUT once you feel it on yourself you will see why you can't.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I got one this weekend, everyone got a little brushing even my cats. Unfortunately Apache, dislikes the furminator as much as the rake. Sure does get that undercoat.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

We use it on Tanner, who is 4 months, along with the Kong Zoom Groom (AWESOME for topcoat). I don't need to use the furminator very much on him yet, he doesn't have that much fluff as he's still loosing his baby fur, but I use it on my big girl twice a week. It's good to get them used to it, though.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Which one did you guys buy? I see on Amazon there are a few, I am guess the large one??? There is also a double edge one?


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> Which one did you guys buy? I see on Amazon there are a few, I am guess the large one??? There is also a double edge one?


Yeah we have the large one


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

I bought a large one on ebay 2 weeks ago 19,00$ with shipping to Canada works amazing


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

ordered a large one....but going to wait until he loses his puppy fluff before I begin using it....


----------



## capt512 (Jul 1, 2009)

Just FYI my Cabelas in my area (KCKS) has them half off so they come out to around $20, and you don't have to deal with shipping, ebay, etc. Craigslist usually has tons as well.


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

Our local Costco has them also.


----------

